# Rock For Choice Calgary - This Bike is a Pipebomb headlining!



## roadbike (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey all ya'all.
Just figured I'd pass the word along for a few friends of mine back home that Calgary's 2009 Rock for Choice is being held on September 12. Headlining act is This Bike is a Pipebomb, with guests Straight Edge Al, The Martyr Index, The Throwaways, and a couple more bands still waiting in the wings. There's a free, or by donation, vegan dinner to be served at 6 pm, bands are at 7 pm, and cover's $10 for the evening, or $8 if you go to a Rock for Choice workshop (dunno what the schedule is). It's gonna be at Knox United, 506 4 St SW)


----------



## macks (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, I'll be a few days late..


----------

